# redhat installation ...



## Gabi (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

na super ... nach einigen Aussagen dass redhat für die Hardware Erkennung besser sei, hab ich mir redhat9 gekauft.

Ich hab unter "Dos ... mit "xfdisk" (dies kenn auch die Linux Partitionen)" die Linux Partition gelöscht und die Inst. CD 1 von redhat eingelegt und neu gebootet.

Was daran super ist?
Naja, redhat fängt an zu arbeiten und irgendwann bleibt nur mehr der dunkel schwarze Bildschirm übrig!

Es geht nix mehr, rein nix! Keine Install. Oberfläche, einfach nix!

Gabi


----------



## Sway (6. Oktober 2003)

Hast du zufällig einen TFT Monitor am DVI-Anschluss (digital)?  Wenn ja, liegt da das Problem. Mit dem hab ich auch gekämft.

Da bleibt dir "nur" die Textbasierende installation (soweit ich weiss). Lege CD1 und boote. Da kommt doch sicher erst so n Fenster wo man intuitiv ENTER drückt. Such da mal nach weiteren Optionen. Irgendwo steht da, was du in den Promt eingeben musst und es textbasierend zu installieren. Wirkt vielleicht "minderwertiger", ist es aber nicht. Es sind die gleichen Schritte die abgearbeitet werden.

Nach der installation ist es unter Umständen nötig, Per Hand einen Eintrag in der /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 zu machen... wenn es denn am TFT liegt

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=134555


----------



## Gabi (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *Hast du zufällig einen TFT Monitor am DVI-Anschluss (digital)?  Wenn ja, liegt da das Problem. Mit dem hab ich auch gekämft.*



Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort!
Nein, ich habe einen normalen Bildschirm.
Ich werd das aber probieren.

Danke!

Gabi


----------



## Gabi (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

so, das Thema "redhat" kann ich nun getrost abhacken! 
Nur schade dass ichs mir gekauft habe, naja bin ja selber
schuld, aber das ist nun die einzigste alternative die ich habe.

Bildschirm einfach schwarz ....
Und wenn ich "text" eingebe, installiert er dann alles normal (textbasierend
eh klar). Nur wenn dann alles geschehen ist sagt er dass das X-System nicht
gestartet werden konnte und er versucht mit dem Standart (Vesa) Treiber
zu starten ... Tilt ... nichts ... einfach nichts, alles schwarz.

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Dario Linsky (7. Oktober 2003)

An welcher Stelle während der Installation bzw. beim Starten vom X-Server tritt der Fehler denn genau auf? Und kommst Du überhaupt auf eine grafische Oberfläche oder funktioniert nichtmal das?
In jedem Fall solltest Du mal versuchen, auf der Konsole die Ausgaben mitzuverfolgen.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *Hi,
> 
> so, das Thema "redhat" kann ich nun getrost abhacken!
> ...



Welche Grafikkarte?
was sage /var/log/XFree86.log
?


----------



## Gabi (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *An welcher Stelle während der Installation bzw. beim Starten vom X-Server tritt der Fehler denn genau auf? Und kommst Du überhaupt auf eine grafische Oberfläche oder funktioniert nichtmal das?
> In jedem Fall solltest Du mal versuchen, auf der Konsole die Ausgaben mitzuverfolgen. *



Also wenn ich die CD einlege und dann das Bild kommt von redhat ...
drücke ich "Enter".
Da kommen dann ein paar Zeilen ... den Monitor erkennt er mit "Dell P990",
die Maus wird auch erkannt (USB) nur dann startet er den X-Server und der Bildschirm schaltet sich in den Stand-by Modus.

Auf eine Grafische Oberfläche komm ich nicht!

*Christian*
GeForce FX5200

Gabi


----------



## Sway (7. Oktober 2003)

ähm, ich hab da ne Idee.... und zwar deine Grafikkarte hat 2 Ausgänge. Ich nehme mal als Sub-D und DVI. Kannst du per (evtl.) mitgelieferten Adapter umstecken. Ich hab ja Twinview bei mir, und da schaltet er mein TFT immer nach der installation ab und zeigt alles nur noch auf den CRT. Ich vermulte mal bei dir das selbe. Denn der XServer steuer nur den Primär ausgang an, wenn man ihm es nicht anderes sagt. 

Bei mir musste ich diese eine Option (  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=134555) eintragen, damit es lief.


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Gabi _
> *
> Christian
> GeForce FX5200
> ...



Auf nvidia.com gehen
den Linux Treiber für ia32 runterladen
und anhand:
ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-4349/README.txt
installieren, dies dürfte eventuell helfen.


----------

